# What's going to Happen IF?



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Went on holiday 20th June this year and spent about 5 weeks touring France and then across to Italy then Ferry across to Greece, Best Holiday ever.

Got to Greece and started chilling out, but noticed the start of what I would call "a Chest problem" wheezing and coughing and not able to walk long distances as I soon got out of breath and kept getting a pain in top right of my chest, This was around Mid August time, it kept on and was slowly getting a bit worse over the next few weeks.

Anyway got back to UK and been busy as my son has had two eye operations and I have been running him backwards and forwards to Ashtead for checks etc, so I booked an appointment with doctors and it was this morning.

Well he thinks I am starting with Angina and has given me a real rolloking for not going sooner, today I have been extremely busy booking in checks and x rays and He says I have to go on some sort of machine whilst I am linked up to Heart monitors to either confirm it is Angina or not, I know it is early doors and I may be worrying for nothing BUT what happens if it is Angina, Will I still be able to drive or does my life as I know it end ?.

He has given me a spray that I have to use under my tongue when these pains start again and he has told me that I will get side effects I can't remember what they all were but he ended on saying it would end with bad headaches, I really don't need this.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Les,

Sorry to hear of your troubles.

Angina is very common. If you want to know more, read this:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angina_pectoris

But be guided by your GP.

Dave


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Les I am really sorry to hear this, I can't give any advice on angina etc, but I want you to know that I am thinking of you and hope that all be well for you.

Nette xxx


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

car licence appears ok here


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Been through it all starting Oct 97 (angina)to a quad bypass in March 99 if you are at all concerned pm me and you can have my telephone no. 

All the best tony


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Les your driving licence will be ok but you must inform DVLA Medical as I did, I suffer with chronic angina and use my gtn most days but manage ok  

I hope you get it sorted soon


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi Les, this happened to me about nine years ago, I had just arrived on holiday an all inclusive one in Benidorm when I had chest pains which were diagnosed as angina. Needless to sey this ruined our holiday.

When I arrived back in UK with my x-rays and letter for my doctor I was sent to the hospital and given the treadmill with all the wires fastened to me test. The nurses keep you on the treadmill until your heartrate rises to about 130. 

I next had an angiogram which is a procedure which looks inside your coronary arteries to find out if you have coronary heart disease. It also helps to decide what treatment you might need. You could need a heart bi-pass, but in my case I had a stent fitted, in fact I had 7 fitted at the same time.

These are a little wire cage in the form of a cylinder which is inserted in a semi blocked artery to keep it open.

About four years after these were fitted I started with the same symptoms and I had a further stent fitted.

So far so good.

For a little light relief, when I was first going in hospital to have the angiogram which is where a camera is inserted in the artery at the top on the leg, I was told to shave my groins.

So the night before out came the trusty razor and I shaved every thing down there, not realising that the groin is the small area at the top of the leg, not what is between them.

I'm sure all the personnel who were working around the area had a few laughs

It was a few weeks of regrowth before the itching stopped 

bigfrank3 :lol: :lol:


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

bigfrank3 said:


> Hi Les, this happened to me about nine years ago, I had just arrived on holiday an all inclusive one in Benidorm when I had chest pains which were diagnosed as angina. Needless to sey this ruined our holiday.
> 
> When I arrived back in UK with my x-rays and letter for my doctor I was sent to the hospital and given the treadmill with all the wires fastened to me test. The nurses keep you on the treadmill until your heartrate rises to about 130.
> 
> ...


Bigfrank3 in my wisdom of getting fed up of shaving I decided after heart attack no2 I would have a detailed pointer of where to go so that I would not have to shave any more :lol: that didn't work as heart attack no3 and 4 gave the cardiologist something to laugh at while putting in more stents :lol:


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your problems Les. Get your Doctor to check to see if you have a Hiatus Hernia,, the symptoms that you describe are very similar,I have been down the Angina road, after six years it was found that I had a Hiatus Hernia as well as angina.

Best of luck Les.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Tell you what I knew you were a great lot on here but until such times as you are needed you don't realize just how good.

I don't know anyone with Angina so I didn't know what to expect, I feel a lot happier now knowing that my driving is prob gonna be Ok so I can still get out and about and see things even if the worst scenario arrives.

I have been sat in garden (freezing) since about 4 pm till 7 pm worrying about it, when doctor first told me it was like a dream happening to someone else and it all went over my head, I have always been a fairly fit guy whose body was older than the mind, It is still like a dream but My old gal is on to me about looking on the dark side, I once said to someone "Your head is your best friend, BUT it can be your worst enemy" and this may be whats happening, They have said it may be about 1 week before I get on that walking thing with wires attached but, I cant wait just to know one way or another for sure.

If I am, Well I will handle it, if and when it comes.

But THANKS everybody.

and a special thanks to the Texts


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Les I found a great comfort from everyone on here when I first asked the question "How do cope with news when it is bad".
They have been with me --supporting me and Ray through so much so I know how you feel.
Goodluck and just keep strong and do everything you are told to do and you will get through :wink:


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks Mavis, I had a notification that I had a PM from you but there is nothing in my box.

I will be doing everything to the letter whatever I am told to do.


----------



## magga (Oct 21, 2010)

i am new on the forum but i wish you all the best and i know a few people including family members who have angina and their lifes continue as normal including driving, obviously take the advice from your doc but be assured your life doesnt end. All the best.


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

Well I am the same as you, although I am still convinced that mione came on last year after a bout of severe flu, went to doc's and got told to come back for an ECG, done that got whisked straight to hospital and kept in overnight for further tests, got sent home next day after tests and a sleepless night in a noisy hospital ( no wonder people are ill in there, lack of sleep)

Anyway ended up aa few weeks later and I had an Angiagram, showing that I did not need a Stent, but needed an extra tablet daily.....and the obvious lose weight....

I had not realised I need to contact DVLA so will do that today, probably lose my HGV, although I don't use it I like to have it.

I am sure if you do what the doc tells you ( hark at me, just had a choccy biccy with my coffee), then I am sure you will be fine..

regards


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi,
Sorry to hear about your woes, it is always a shock when you hear that you have a condition, especially when it involves your heart. I was diagnosed with a small structural defect in my heart, twenty one years ago, pregnant with third child at the time. 

I was scared, anxious and thought that my life would change forever, I had just had my thirtieth birthday. I got myself into a terrible state, and whilst the condition actually had no symptoms, I started having chest pain, breathlessness and went in tears to my doctor one morning, convinced that I was in cardiac failure. My baby was a few month old at the time and my mother had just died at the young age of 58. 

I was actually suffering from severe anxiety, and my heart was ok. My GP advised me to continue to exercise as much as I could and even said that if I got pains, to keep going, harder! Eventually I relaxed about it and I was able to stop thinking about it constantly. I needed no treatment, and went on to do two marathons, lots of running, walking, cycling, bodyboarding, dancing and anything else that took my fancy. 

I know that it isn't the same as angina, but in all things to do with the heart, more exercise, and less eating are always beneficial, once you are given the all clear and can get over the fear... the one thing that is the most difficult to get past. There is a terrrible dread that something terrible will happen if you push it too hard. 

Get through the tests, and see what that brings and then off you go, with the next bit of your life, no stoppping you now. 
You won''t feel floored and disorientated forever. Just for a little while.
Good luck,
Ca


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I am sure, you are going to be ok. I assume that you will be getting treatment at the Royal. They were fantastic with my prostate cancer and cataract operation. Keep us informed of your progress.


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi Mate,
I had a heart attack in 06 had a stent fitted, in hospital for about a week.
Just thought that I would mention that its not the end of the world, although when you first hear of a heart problem it seems that way.
Just remember that you have not had an attack and nature has chosen this way to tell you you to take more care of yourself.
Dont get angina myself at the present time but I do know lots of people who control and live with it.
I do however sincerley wish you all the best.
Clive


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Les,

Sorry to hear about your wee scare. News like that is bound to knock you sideways a bit, but hopefully things will turn out well for you. 
I can't offer any advice as I have no knowledge of the condition, but as already seen, it would appear that you are in good company.

All the very best with the forthcoming tests, and subsequent treatment for the diagnosed condition.

Kindest regards,

Jock.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Les. Thanks for sharing your misfortune with your friends on MHF. Isn't it fantastic when you find out that you are not on your own? 

It's very clear that you still have lots of life in you, so do what I did with the prostate cancer... let the medics sort you out then crack on with your future. :wink: I wish you well with the testing.

By the way, I did several emergency stops today, then spoke to 2 motor insurance companies to get their views on whether I should resume driving. They both agreed to the effect "If your consultant/doctor says you're fine and fit to drive, then we're happy for you to resume." Roll on tomorrow!! 

Good luck!! :wink:


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Hi Les

Rowley is correct about the Royal

I connect with what is going through your thoughts and emotions

But I believe you have a good attitude, and will find that the condition does little to impair your lifestyle and enjoyment

I have an aunt up Newbold who was diagnosed with angina in the 1960s
She is now in her 80s, and hasn't made a great effort to comply with doctors orders

Not that I would endorse her methodology

You take care, and lavish a bit of love on your good lady


All the very best

O


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Otto Thanks mate, I have done a lot of thinking over the past few days since the doctors told me the diagnosis, I have received my date for the treadmill which is 11th Nov.

Personally I am much more relaxed about it now as even if I sit and worry about it I will only feel worse and it will not make me feel better.

Better in body is what I feel in actual fact as it gave me the kick up the ass I needed and I have been out and become a lot more active, I am now no longer suffering the chest pains and the wheezing is fast going and what's more I feel physically much better.

My last walk (at speed) was over a 3 mile distance and I got back in one piece and I am looking at that as an achievement.
I had a chest x-ray and a blood test last week and as yet I have not been called in so they must be Ok
I will of course take in my stride whatever the Tests come up with after 11th But I obviously hope it is on the good news side for me.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Well done Les, I think a positive attitude always helps........although I know that isn't always easy all the time with any illness or worry.

I am one of the worlds worst for worrying over things, and it doesn't get me any where.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

hello Saddletramp ( and of course your wife and family who will no doubt be as worried as you are, even if they are staying calm)
I've just seen this thread. I've read many of your previous posts and thought about your adventurous lifestyle ... which I'm sure will go on for many years. If it had been really serious and urgent I think you would not have had to wait until November 11th. 
Hope it all works out well,
Lala


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Angina*

 Ciao Saddletramp, just wanted to add my good wishes for all the tests you are going to have. It's never as bad as it seems at the time. No. 4 brother had one of those balloon things inserted in an artery last January for same condition. Since then he has made more motorhome trips around the UK and Europe than I've had hot dinners! As we speak he's on the way back to UK from Biarritz, hopefully in time to buy me a lottery ticket for today's draw. Keep smiling, 
saluti,
eddied


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Although I don't know you, I'd just like to add my good wishes too.


----------



## Marilyn (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi Les,

Only just seen this thread so sorry not to post sooner.

I have had angina for 16 years and can really empathise with how you're feeling at the moment. If thoughts have wings I'm holding your hand right now and saying 'keep positive, you've found out early enough to get in under control without any damage and everything is going to be fine!'.

Hugs to you both


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Hi Les
They wouldn't leave it until 11th if they were that concerned

You are bound to be fearful and unhappy with the news, but you are in good hands

Keep thinking of the positive things you've achieved in life, and all the times you've won against the odds
No reason why it should be any different now


I'll be saying one for you both tonight; it worked for me

Paul


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Well, Today was the day of my test, did they put me through the mill, Never been so Kna***red in my life in such a short time, I managed 9 minutes on the treadmill (Didn't think I would manage 1).

At the end had to go back into the doctor and the old Ticker is fine (Thank God) it has proved the good lady wrong though, I have got one :lol: , She say's I haven't.

I have just got to thank all of you so very much, when I was first diagnosed it was awful and I just sat and worried then I got some messages on here and I was amazed at how much it helped, So Thank you all.

I am not out of the woods yet though, The doctor told me I have very high blood pressure and a water problem ( I told him I didn't drink water only Jack Daniels ) anyway he has given me water tablets and I have to continue taking these as well as the stuff for my Diabetes It appears that an excess of water can do numerous things to your health, I also have to do more exercise but as I have said before I think this was the kick up the backside I needed and I am now getting more exercise So Life is great.

I feel as though I could run a marathon now. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

I am pleased to hear about not having a ticker problem, am also on the water tablets and pee every 5 mins :lol: like you I do NOT drink water can't understand where it all came from :lol: 

Good Luck Anyways :wink:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

SaddleTramp said:


> I feel as though I could run a marathon now. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Steady on there Les, you'll do yourself a mischief. :lol:

Great news, eh? I am really glad for you, and hope that you are able to enjoy life now, without the worry of, what might be.

Good luck, and take care.

All the best,

Jock. ( a grateful recipient of your online consultancy services. :wink: )


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks all I am forever in your debt.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Les

Get yourself up to Tapton, and do a few holes



At least you can jump over the fence to the Royal if you overdo it

O


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

SaddleTramp said:


> Well, Today was the day of my test, did they put me through the mill, Never been so Kna***red in my life in such a short time, I managed 9 minutes on the treadmill (Didn't think I would manage 1).
> 
> At the end had to go back into the doctor and the old Ticker is fine (Thank God) it has proved the good lady wrong though, I have got one :lol: , She say's I haven't.
> 
> ...


Les Im so pleased to hear this as you gave us all a fright.
So you will now be up all night weeing then as water tablets work that way :lol: 
You will find you will loose some weight to as the water does weigh heavy.
Keep up the healthy living and have a great life. :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Les, sorry to read your post.

My old dad will be 80 on Jan 7th
He has had angina since he was 60.

Five years ago he had quad bypass .

He stopped smoking instantly, he had smoked since the age of 15. and took up regular walks.

Changed to a healthier diet and although not a big man he lost 2 stone. I have inherited that. :lol: 

He will spend a month in Goa over January he is presently having a month in the Canaries.

He can walk down the road faster than me.


Do as your doctors say and keep your chin up.
As you have posted your head is your worst enemy.


Cheers Dave.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Otto-de-froste said:


> Les
> 
> Get yourself up to Tapton, and do a few holes
> 
> ...


Ha Ha I already go there mate, I think it is the 10th and 17th that has given me the problem. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

